# Stored Coffee an Creamer



## OldCootHillbilly

I put some freeze dried coffee an non dairy creamer in mylar bags an vac sealed em taday. Ok, so it ain't as good, but in bad times it gonna be better then nothin!

We also got alotta them little foil packets a flavorins fer water to, hey anythin will be a comfort durin a disaster.


----------



## Emerald

I have to say that while I would not want to brew up a cup a instant coffee at home, I have been camping and hiking and that cup of instant coffee with the powdered sugar and powdered creamer sure hit the spot after a long day on the trail and in the morning after finding the "wonder rock" all night long... Wonder rock--the rock that ends up under your tent and sleeping bag in the middle of your back when you know that you checked the ground before you pitched the tent! And you wonder where the heck it came from..:gaah:
The powdered bullion is a good thing to have on hand too(or cubed) it might not be something that I would use now, but when we camped and such, a couple cubes added to your rice or instant potatoes really enlivens the meal. It also made a nice hot cup of broth when I got sick during a hiking trip too. Sure it is only flavored and mostly salt but when you are "getting rid" of fluids that salt and water sure helps.


----------



## *Andi

I just don't get the coffee thing. :dunno: but I do get the Wonder rock. lol been there and done that.

Give me my water ... just plan and simple ... :2thumb:

Congrats on adding more to your stores.  Like you said better than nothin.


----------



## BuggingIn

Add in some packets of hot chocolate mix and you have mocha! Yum.


----------



## MrSfstk8d

Put some fillable tea bags or better still the steel mesh tea diffuser balls and make tea out of what's growing. Chamomile anyone? (I know, I know, not suitable for NBC cover situation, but let's not get TOO out of hand, lol.)


----------



## DJgang

Yep, coffee is probably one of the main things I am storing. Good coffee. 

My husband can't take a dump without his morning coffee... Could you imagine living with that!!! :surrender:


----------



## MrSfstk8d

While I was living and working in SE Asia, I learned to appreciate the simple pleasure of a steaming hot cup of water after a meal. You'd be surprised how much that will get things "going" just like that hot cuppa joe in the morning, lol.


----------



## Centraltn

We are big coffeemate folks around here... SO... take this for what its worth.... I called carnation and nestle's to find out what the shelf life for coffeemate is, explaining that we do alot of long term food storage. After being tranbdferred to 40 or so people there- I was able to get an answer to question "it's dated.. 2 yr shelf life. " I said 'yes but what if its kept cool, dry, packed in an O2 free environment....' "Two years" he said. Take it for what its worth


----------



## MrSfstk8d

"You have your mission, team. This creamer will self destruct in 3... 2... "

LOL


----------



## Akaalbany

*Coffeeeeeeee*

The Sh-- Would really hit the fan If I didnt have coffee. Would be a really ugly sight.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Centraltn said:


> We are big coffeemate folks around here... SO... take this for what its worth.... I called carnation and nestle's to find out what the shelf life for coffeemate is, explaining that we do alot of long term food storage. After being tranbdferred to 40 or so people there- I was able to get an answer to question "it's dated.. 2 yr shelf life. " I said 'yes but what if its kept cool, dry, packed in an O2 free environment....' "Two years" he said. Take it for what its worth


Ya know why they won't give yall a answer? Cause they put that date on there an that be what there liable fer, if they said 5 years an yall used it in 5 years an got sick ya could claim there liable cause they said it would last that long.

Just like many canned goods still be fine long after there date on the can, this should last longer in a cool, dark, airfree enviroment. Course yer mileage could vary! Really, does anybody know what this stuff is made outa anywho?:scratch


----------



## ComputerGuy

I am storing coffee, tea bags, and cocoa. I have the money and the space. What the heck


----------



## SnakeDoc

I am LDS and don't drink coffee. But I have it in my storage because I'll be using it as a trade item some day.


----------



## RossA

Exactly. I would want coffee for myself, but also as trade goods. When the unprepared coffee addicts find themselves without coffee, they will trade almost anything to get their fix.


----------



## storm

The Asian markets around the PNW have what they call "3 in 1" coffee. They are coffee, non-dairy and sugar. They come sealed in little foil or plastic packets. Some brands are better than others. Just add hot water. I do not know the true shelf life but exp. date is 2 years from now. I plan on storing some of the packets along with instant coco mix in food saver bags inside sealed 3 gallon buckets.


----------



## Hopetobeready

*Stored Coffee and Creamer*

Where would you buy these?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

If yall askin bout the coffee an creamer I stored, I just bought the freeze dried coffee an a non dairy creamer at the grocery store an packaged em up myself. Be the way we do most a our storage foods.

The asian stuff I ain't never seen before. Might have ta do a little diggin on that one cause we ain't got a asian store nowhere close ta us.


----------



## Centraltn

I have about 40 lbs of coffee put away at this point and try to add 4 or so pounds every cpl weeks.
Yes Storm, those little packets are worth their weighht in gold for barter. I bought 500 of those pkts at amazon for about $30. If ya ask me- they are well worth the price for bartering 8-10 at a time. They have one packet of sugar- one of coffee creamer and one of instant maxwell house coffee and a stirrer. All that is in a little sealed clear plastic bag about 2" by 4". I'm going to reseal them as is, in bags with my daisy seal a meal- .. maybe a 10 pack in each bag, then seal em all up in abother bag and in a bucket. Please forgive any typos. Had one cataract removed 2 days ago and things are still quite blurry. 
Additionally- I can't type worth a darn LOl


----------



## storm

Centraltn said:


> I bought 500 of those pkts at amazon for about $30. If ya ask me- they are well worth the price for bartering 8-10 at a time. They have one packet of sugar- one of coffee creamer and one of instant maxwell house coffee and a stirrer. All that is in a little sealed clear plastic bag about 2" by 4".


I have not seen those that are seperate like that. What a good buy! I will be hunting for those now. The packets I got at the Asian market were already mixed together in a sealed 1 serving packet. I got a bag of 30 packets for around $4. You got a much cheaper deal.
Oh, do not worry, I do not pay any attention to typos as I do it all the time myself.


----------



## weedygarden

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I put some freeze dried coffee an non dairy creamer in mylar bags an vac sealed em taday. Ok, so it ain't as good, but in bad times it gonna be better then nothin!
> 
> We also got alotta them little foil packets a flavorins fer water to, hey anythin will be a comfort durin a disaster.


I am wondering why you didn't leave these in their original containers? When something comes presealed in a jar, I leave it there. I have both instant coffee and non dairy creamer in their original jars in my preps. I really don't see any purpose in re-packaging them.


----------



## Meerkat

No coffee stored yet,ut do want to store some.We like our coffeee in the mornings and it helps to open up bronchial tubes if sick.Also it helps to stop kidney stone formations,has vitimins in it.

Hubby had stones twice,now drinks about 3 or 4 cups a day,no stones now or 12 years.

I figure we will just seal the coffee in the jar or bag and keep it in dark cool place.


----------



## tenntex

How do you LTS coffee? Instant, ground, roasted beans, or green beans?

Something else I've been curious about is how well do tea bags store? What's the best way to store them?

Anybody with experience with powdered drink mixes? Sugared vs. artificially sweetened?


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

I've got about a dozen jars of instant coffee and a few CoffeeMate creamers, altho I prefer adding milk. I know stored/unopened instant coffee in jars will last at least 5 yrs if kept in dark, cool place.

I've contemplated trying to start coffee plants in a greenhouse, just to see...

I have several herbs growing that make good teas. Figure that'll have to do to supplement the coffee drinking...


----------



## lotsoflead

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> I've got about a dozen jars of instant coffee and a few CoffeeMate creamers, altho I prefer adding milk. *I know stored/unopened instant coffee in jars will last at least 5 yrs if kept in dark, cool place.*
> .


 you can push up the storage time by a couple yrs if you take the coffee out of the plastic factory jars and reseal them with a food savor in mason jars.


----------



## BillS

I have freeze dried coffee and non-dairy creamer too. I left it sealed in the original packaging. I don't see any point in opening it up and repackaging it.


----------



## georgia

Since creamer is supposedly in the milk family, why wouldn't it store like dry milk? I don't believe it's real cream, probably just fat free milk product. Seems like it would help to store it in a dark container, as light is the enemy of any food. So mylar it, put it in a small bucket and use oxy abs. I plan to put up dry milk, cocoa powder and sugar in separate sealed bags for the grandkids. We're not all coffee or tea drinkers. By the way, where can you get Tang? Is it still out there somewhere?


----------



## oldvet

You got Bosco?


----------



## Emerald

BillS said:


> I have freeze dried coffee and non-dairy creamer too. I left it sealed in the original packaging. I don't see any point in opening it up and repackaging it.


If it is instant in a plastic jar there is the possibility of the seal failing.. I buy my instant in glass (Cafe Bustelo and Tasters choice Mexican blend) and so far no problems with their vacuum seal going but I did have a tasters choice in plastic stored in the camper unopened and it's seal did fail.. the coffee was still okay but had started to "clump up" on the top. Just something to think about. I prefer glass also as it is darn near rodent proof.. Plastic is not.


----------



## Emerald

georgia said:


> Since creamer is supposedly in the milk family, why wouldn't it store like dry milk? I don't believe it's real cream, probably just fat free milk product. Seems like it would help to store it in a dark container, as light is the enemy of any food. So mylar it, put it in a small bucket and use oxy abs. I plan to put up dry milk, cocoa powder and sugar in separate sealed bags for the grandkids. We're not all coffee or tea drinkers. By the way, where can you get Tang? Is it still out there somewhere?


YUP! Just saw tang in the big containers at Sam's club a couple weekends ago... still tastes like less bitter Johnson's baby aspirin.. lol


----------



## lotsoflead

BillS said:


> I have freeze dried coffee and non-dairy creamer too. I left it sealed in the original packaging. I don't see any point in opening it up and repackaging it.


everyone has to do what they think is best

http://www.ncausa.org/i4a/pages/index.cfm?pageid=70
The commercial coffee containers that you purchased your coffee in are generally not appropriate for long-term storage. Appropriate coffee storage canisters with an airtight seal are a worthwhile investment.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

lotsoflead said:


> you can push up the storage time by a couple yrs if you take the coffee out of the plastic factory jars and reseal them with a food savor in mason jars.


my coffee is in glass jars, but I agree with ya on that!


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

georgia said:


> Since creamer is supposedly in the milk family, why wouldn't it store like dry milk? I don't believe it's real cream, probably just fat free milk product. Seems like it would help to store it in a dark container, as light is the enemy of any food. So mylar it, put it in a small bucket and use oxy abs. * I plan to put up dry milk, cocoa powder and sugar in separate sealed bags for the grandkids. We're not all coffee or tea drinkers. By the way, where can you get Tang? * Is it still out there somewhere?


I have a few jars of Tang and Lemonade crystals. They won't keep as long, will become solid after a time, but even then, I've "carved" peices out and mix with hot water, still works! I also buy some prepackaged hot chocolate mixes for the little ones...(or to make Mocha coffee as a treat! for the big ones!)


----------



## CVORNurse

georgia said:


> Since creamer is supposedly in the milk family, why wouldn't it store like dry milk? I don't believe it's real cream, probably just fat free milk product. Seems like it would help to store it in a dark container, as light is the enemy of any food. So mylar it, put it in a small bucket and use oxy abs. I plan to put up dry milk, cocoa powder and sugar in separate sealed bags for the grandkids. We're not all coffee or tea drinkers. By the way, where can you get Tang? Is it still out there somewhere?


Our WalMart has Tang packets, good for a quart, in the hispanic food aisle. There is the original orange flavor, as well as mango and some other flavors. Havent bought any in 4 months or so, but they were 25 cents per packet.


----------



## BillM

*Coffee*

What about whole roasted coffee beans vacume sealed? How long do you think they will last in storage?


----------



## Emerald

BillM said:


> What about whole roasted coffee beans vacume sealed? How long do you think they will last in storage?


I found a small jar of Kona beans that I had vacuumed and it was over 2 years old and when we popped it open and ground them for coffee they tasted just as good as when we sealed them.. I would have to say that as long as the vacuum was intact and they were out of the sun/light they would have lasted at least another 3 to 5 years that way. Coffee goes quick here, even when I find good buys of beans and try to stash it away... Guess I am just going to enjoy coffee while I still can and then go cold turkey when I can't.


----------



## Davarm

Most of you will proobly cringe with what I am going to say, but, I like it and it does make the coffee go a lot further.

When I was in the Middle East, I discovered "Turkish Grind", and for those of you who dont know what that is, it is beans ground almost to the consistancy of talcum powder. I grind my Starbucks beans that way and then use it just like instant coffee. 

Since you are drinking the entire bean, there is no waste, coffee goes further, and it is very convenient. I think it also makes a better tasteing cup of coffee, and it doesn't really take that long to get used to it. It can also be easily used in recipes such as coffee cake or pumpernickel bread.

I put the entire unopened bag of coffee beans into a food saver bag and vacuum seal it. When it is time use a new bag, I run the beans through my flour mill with the steel burs as tight as they will go and still allow the mill to turn.


----------



## Jason

Davarm, I never even hear of Turkish Grind. I do enjoy eating chocolate covered coffee beans, so the idea of consuming whole beans is not new to me. How does coffee made this way compare to regular, old fashioned, drip made coffee?


----------



## Davarm

If your local grocery stores have a grinder in the coffee section, look at the next setting past espresso. It will usually be marked as "Turkish Grind". On some of those grinders, it will be thee but may not work-grinding that fine is really rough on ther machines. The same result can be obtained with a home flour mill if you cant find a store with a working turkish grind setting on their grinders.

In comparison to drip coffee, it is comperale, but takes less coffee to get the same strength of bew.


----------



## Jason

DW may not like me using her flour mill for grinding coffee.  Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

weedygarden said:


> I am wondering why you didn't leave these in their original containers? When something comes presealed in a jar, I leave it there. I have both instant coffee and non dairy creamer in their original jars in my preps. I really don't see any purpose in re-packaging them.


Leave em in there original package an put that inta a mylar bag an vac seal. Best a both worlds thata way.


----------

